# Anyone replace or enhance the B&O system



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

Has anyone added or enhanced the sound in our cars with the OEM B&O systems? I'm thinking of adding a free air subwoofer and replacing the oem with the same so total would be 2 woofers. I am also thinking of adding an amplifier as well. Would like some ideas....


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't have the B&O  But I am in the process of replacing my sub. It's a 10" sub in the non B&O system. I'm currently working with the owner from Car-Speaker-Adapters.com, Michael Mcginnis. Awesome guy! He's making rear speaker adapters for our cars and a subwoofer adapter. I don't know if the subwoofer from the B&O system mounts different or not.

The amp I'm using is a Clarion XC2110. I wanted something I could small that I could install below the floor. PM me and I can send you some pictures of it. I used some Second Skin on the top and bottom of the shelf. I'll be using either a JBL S2-1024 or a JBL S3-1024. When he finishes the adapter I will let you know how it all works out.


----------



## MrOwl (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a sub but it isn't installed in my S3. You should just be able to cut the lines from factory sub and connect them to the new one, unless you were trying to amplify less than what the B&O already puts out . Mine uses RCA cables, so you would need to solder plugs on the end of the cut wires. It's probably safer to see if there is a sub input on the factory amp, but if there isn't and still worried about frying your wiring harness. You could probably make a volume knob to "unamplify" the sub-line from the factory amp. 

I have a Rockford Fosgate set-up and this is how I would go about it.


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

Take a look here and you'll see how he added a sub under the seat, very slick setup. 
http://www.audiworld.com/forums/showthread.php?p=24727103#post24727103

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

mroberte said:


> Take a look here and you'll see how he added a sub under the seat, very slick setup.
> http://www.audiworld.com/forums/showthread.php?p=24727103#post24727103
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


looks cool!

This guy upgraded the OEM 8" subwoofer from B&O with a 10"... I am looking to go in this direction with a upgraded amplifier as well....

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/audi-a5-s5-rs5-coupe-cabrio-125/upgrading-bang-olufsen-subwoofer-2721181/


----------



## jerichoo (Jun 18, 2009)

So to replace the OEM B&O sub you dont need another amp? just replace sub with a better one that can handle low power and you are all set?

JC


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

jiannu said:


> looks cool!
> 
> This guy upgraded the OEM 8" subwoofer from B&O with a 10"... I am looking to go in this direction with a upgraded amplifier as well....
> 
> http://www.audiworld.com/forums/audi-a5-s5-rs5-coupe-cabrio-125/upgrading-bang-olufsen-subwoofer-2721181/



I don't know if you are aware or not but that's an A5. The sub cutout in our cars is not perfectly round, it's flat on one side. You might be able to drop an 8" in there. But I don't have an 8" sub to test fit and verify. Otherwise you're going to have to make an adapter to fit a 10".


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

LilJonny16 said:


> I don't know if you are aware or not but that's an A5. The sub cutout in our cars is not perfectly round, it's flat on one side. You might be able to drop an 8" in there. But I don't have an 8" sub to test fit and verify. Otherwise you're going to have to make an adapter to fit a 10".


Yes I knew it was an A5....I did't test to see but worst case is I would cut the rear deck so that the 10" will fit..


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

jiannu said:


> Yes I knew it was an A5....I did't test to see but worst case is I would cut the rear deck so that the 10" will fit..


O, ok. Just checking


----------



## radbaldguy (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm interested in going the route of a drop-in replacement with a moderately better infinite baffle sub to get a bit better tone and punch without going crazy. It sounds like the guy with the A5 in the thread linked above thought even just dropping a JL 10w3 was a huge improvement (and it's not an infinite baffle). I'd be okay with some light modification of the rear deck to round out the hole (and add sound matting, etc.) but I'm disinclined to install a new amp. It seems a pre-requisite for me would be to know the specs for the OEM B&O amp/sub. It's an 8" but does anyone know the the wattage and impedance?


----------



## willoc (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm a bit confused - B&O tech specs state the A3 sedan subwoofer is 260mm (10") already...

http://www.drivenbyinnovationprogram.com/var/audi/storage/original/application/44717229eb35a5316f105c130291fa4c.pdf


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

willoc said:


> I'm a bit confused - B&O tech specs state the A3 sedan subwoofer is 260mm (10") already...
> 
> http://www.drivenbyinnovationprogram.com/var/audi/storage/original/application/44717229eb35a5316f105c130291fa4c.pdf



In the none B&O system the sub is a 10". So I would venture to say that you are correct and that the B&O sub is a 10" also. That only makes sense that they would be the same size, IMO. Just fyi, the front speakers are 8" and the rear speakers are 6.5".


----------



## jerichoo (Jun 18, 2009)

Interesting... In the linked thread the OP replaced the oem sub (8ohm) with a JL (4ohm) shouldnt that put the oem amp under more load?

Has anyone got around to do this mod in our cars without adding an amp? I would be very interested to know the results...

JC


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

My subwoofer adapter should be in tomorrow. I'll be able to hook up my sub and let you know how it works out running off of the factory wiring. My JBL S21024 sub is 2 ohm and 4 ohm. But my guess is that the factory sub power output won't be enough to push it. I think I remember seeing that the stock sub is 40 watts. I don't know if that's rms or peak. Either way, i doubt it will be enough to get any decent output out of an aftermarket sub. But I will hook it up and check it out.


----------



## jerichoo (Jun 18, 2009)

Let us know! 

Also please take some pictures if you can.

Thanks 
JC


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

I just replaced my sub this last weekend
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Hertz-sub-and-Audison-amp-video-walk-through


----------



## jerichoo (Jun 18, 2009)

Any ipdates liljhonny?


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

Update! I was correct with my assumption. The stock headunit, non B&O, does not have enough juice to push an aftermarket sub. The adapters I received fit perfectly. However the JBL sub I chose does not fit perfectly because of the shape of the hole and the Impedance selector switch on the JBL sub. I got it to fit with some modifications to the adapter. 

Any who, I'm gonna be receiving another adapter this week so I can test fit a Kicker shallow-mount 10". I will update with my progress. 

But just as the other guy said, free air isn't all that impressive. It's not terrible but a proper box would ultimately be the better route. I'm using a JBL S2-1024 and a JBL MS-A5001.


----------



## radbaldguy (Feb 23, 2016)

LilJonny16 said:


> The adapters I received fit perfectly.


Is the guy from Car-Speaker-Adapters.com going to be offering the adapter for sale on his website or was this a custom-only deal? Would you PM me his contact information (or is it just the email on the website)? I'd be very interested in getting the bracket, as it's probably the biggest hurdle I'm seeing right now to just replacing the sub with a better unit. Also, did you take any pictures?

I fully understand the comments about free-air being less good than a boxed sub, particularly with the air leaks that can't be fixed in our trunks. I've installed big stereos in lots of cars over the years but I'm just not feeling motivated to spend the time or give up the trunk space to do it to my S3. B&O is very close to good enough for me, I'm just looking for a little better low-end frequency response and a little tighter bass; not looking for a miracle. Although not as good as a boxed sub, I tend to think that a high-sensitivity (90+ db) aftermarket 10" with a decently firm cone would be loads better than the stock unit. I could be wrong but the worst case is that I'm out a few $ for trying.


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

radbaldguy said:


> Is the guy from Car-Speaker-Adapters.com going to be offering the adapter for sale on his website or was this a custom-only deal? Would you PM me his contact information (or is it just the email on the website)? I'd be very interested in getting the bracket, as it's probably the biggest hurdle I'm seeing right now to just replacing the sub with a better unit. Also, did you take any pictures?
> 
> I fully understand the comments about free-air being less good than a boxed sub, particularly with the air leaks that can't be fixed in our trunks. I've installed big stereos in lots of cars over the years but I'm just not feeling motivated to spend the time or give up the trunk space to do it to my S3. B&O is very close to good enough for me, I'm just looking for a little better low-end frequency response and a little tighter bass; not looking for a miracle. Although not as good as a boxed sub, I tend to think that a high-sensitivity (90+ db) aftermarket 10" with a decently firm cone would be loads better than the stock unit. I could be wrong but the worst case is that I'm out a few $ for trying.


Sorry so late everyone! But yes, he does plan on selling the adapter on his website. We're just testing different subwoofers at the moment to make sure everything is good to go. I don't think he has an ETA yet but probably by the end of the month.


----------



## P2WRTMR (Mar 13, 2011)

I found that putting dynamat on the doors with the BO system. Made a good difference. I already have a 12" sub, so I wanted to tighten up the front a bit.


----------

